# got bitten by a stray cat



## Ibiza19 (Jul 28, 2009)

ok i was just outside in my backyard and i saw this cat so i started playing with it and all of a sudden this cat attacks me and bites my hand. its not very deep but could i get any infection or on a serious note a deadly disease like rabies from it? i washed and everything and once again its not deep. Its kind of like a paper cut. i dont know whos cat it was so i have no idea if the cat was like healthy but it seemed that it belonged to someone and was healthy..like i tired feeding him so meat and it seemed full and didnt eat anything..but well i have seen this cat at 3-4 am walking around so i dont know but seemed healthy..and i didnt see any sign of like saliva and foaming coming out of its mouth..i called my vet. (i have a dog) and he said that i should go to hospital but honestly like if i go to hospital and show them the bite i think they would laugh at me..like its more like a paper cut than a bite...anything to be worried about here? my main concern is rabies because i think thats the deadliest out of all..


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: hot bitten by a stray cat*

If you are worried, I would go to the hospital. 

IMO, I would never attempt to handle a cat I hadn't at least been able to observe for some time. If the cat appeared healthy, I wouldn't worry, but that is *me* and I feel capable of making judgement calls about things that happen to myself. 
*You* will have to decide for yourself, what to do here. 

Setting this in motion may involve a series of anti-rabies shots for you and get Animal Control and/or the Health Department out to try to locate and catch/trap the cat who bit you. Did the bite break your skin down to bleeding? If so, I would seriously consider getting it checked out if you are at all unsure about the cat. If it only broke the outerlayer and you washed/scrubbed it well...well, again, I feel comfortable making those decisions for myself, I cannot advise you to do anything, you will have to weigh the consequences/risks for yourself and make up your own mind.
Please let us know how things go for you. 
Best of luck,
Heidi


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: hot bitten by a stray cat*

I agree with Heidi, this is a call only you can make.
That being said, for me, a lot would depend on where I lived. I live in an area where rabies is very rare so I wouldn't be very concerned. I would just wash the scratch very well and disinfect it and not worry. It would be different if I lived somewhere where rabies was more prevalent.
Rabies is usually contracted through deep bite wounds but potentially could be spread by a scratch. 
Just FYI, in the case of a real bite wound, I would go to the Dr immediately. Cat puncture wounds can be extremely serious if not treated quickly.
Let us know how you're doing.


----------



## Ibiza19 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: hot bitten by a stray cat*

well i made a visit to the ER and registered..its probably going to take 4 hours so i just came back home and i will go back in 4 hours..i dont know if there are any side effects to rabies shots..i dont want to take them if the cat wasn't infected but i guess there is no way to know for sure..i also called the animal control center and they said they will give me a call back in few minutes..i ask the neighbors and they seem to know whom it belongs to but its 2 am here and i cant just go to their door and ring the bell but once again im just being on the safe side so i will go back to the ER..and let the animal control center take care of the rest..i have seen this cat few times around my house and i owe a puppy and the cat kind of seems aggressive..it wanted to attack my dog few times..i told the nurse that do i have to come back and she said yes rabies can be spread even if the wound is not deep..


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: hot bitten by a stray cat*

I started to post but I see you've been to the doctor. Personally I tend to think that's a good move (assuming you live in a location with rabies). Rabies is basically 100% fatal if you don't get shots before symptoms appear, so I'd be nervous advising someone who has been bitten by a strange cat not to talk to a doctor about it.

Hopefully if someone DOES know the cat's owner, they can find out if the cat's rabies shots are current. If they are I don't think they'll give you the rabies vaccine.

My understanding is that rabies shots were once very painful and unpleasant. However, I gather the modern rabies shots are just shots in the arm, and no worse than any other shot.


----------

